# mlb 2015



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

come on guys why no mlb thread for 2015????


any way bryce harper is the $$$+ and max scherzer pitched a no hitter today!!!:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm wondering if Sabathia has enough in the tank to get to 3k strikeouts?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm wondering if Sabathia has enough in the tank to get to 3k strikeouts?


Still needs about 500? Will be tough I think. He has a shot though.

The Reds have been pretty disappointing this year. Looks like Cueto, Chapman, and Leake might be traded at the deadline. They better sign Frazier long term.










At least we get the All Star game in town for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chris Sale is on some type of streak. Every start has become a must watch.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Who do you think would win in a 100-yard dash: Billy Hamilton or Dee Gordon?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SA go0n said:


> Who do you think would win in a 100-yard dash: Billy Hamilton or Dee Gordon?


Dee Gordon


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Strasburg pulled out the game in the 4th inning cause of oblique pain....


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

btw, A rod rocks!! A rod for hof....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its nice to see Pujols back in the groove. Looking like the old Albert out there. The guy is on pace for 51 homers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great outing by Kershaw last night, I still think he is the best pitcher in baseball.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Frazier making the Nati proud. This has been the year of the HR derby for me. My nephew won one earlier this year!

And my boy Andy Dalton jacked two over the fence in the celebrity softball game.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

WhoDey85 said:


> Frazier making the Nati proud. This has been the year of the HR derby for me. My nephew won one earlier this year!
> 
> And my boy Andy Dalton jacked two over the fence in the celebrity softball game.


Congratulations.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

srschirm said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks man. It was in walk off fashion like Frazier's last night. It was crazy. I have it up on youtube. Proudest uncle ever.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

MLB is not what it once used to be. Bunch of weak competition all around the league. 2009 Yankees was probably the last great team.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice all-star game, the pitchers were awesome. Mike Trout back to back mvp, wow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Greinke is dealing, amazing to watch.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dat Dude BP


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ nice........A-Rod has really surprised me this year. He is a legend I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WhoDey85 said:


> Dat Dude BP


:lol - I have heard his "show" on the radio

Johnny Beisbol is gone.  Sent to Kansas City because Cincinnati couldn't afford him anymore.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - I have heard his "show" on the radio
> 
> Johnny Beisbol is gone.  Sent to Kansas City because Cincinnati couldn't afford him anymore.


Yeah, it's definitely tough seeing Johnny Beisbol in another uniform. The Royals just locked up another trip to the World Series with this deal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kershaw is on a role now......2.37 era, 9-6 record, 192k.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is there anything Mike Trout can't do? The guy is unreal.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Just throwing it out there that I hate the Toronto Blue Jays. Not saying they're not a good team. They should make the playoffs but won't win a series with little starting pitching beyond Price. Also, them winning would be great for baseball in Canada, which is a good thing north of the border.

I hope the Jays find a way to crash and burn because of some of the attitudes on their team (well, mainly Bautista), but mostly because they have the worst fans and media in baseball by a wide margin. 

Win or lose, they whine and cry at the umpires and come up with conspiracy theories suggesting MLB won't let a Canadian team win. Clearly these idiots were born after 1992 and 1993. Every team has umpiring mistakes go against them throughout the season. It's part of the game, but when it happens to the Jays, it's a f***ing conspiracy. :serious:

I watched some of Price's debut as a Jay, and the idiots in the stands were booing when the umpire called a ball when Price was throwing pitches not meant to be strikes! Throw an 0-2 pitch in the dirt, it's a ball, but we're gonna boo the ump! I read David Wells' book a few years back, and he went off on Jays fans because they don't understand the game either. His example was booing a sacrifice bunt because it put an out on the board! Now they have a catchphrase starting... "We may never lose again". How f***ing arrogant can it get?! They went all in to make the playoffs, and are on a good run this week. Wait until they lose a few. I know I can't wait for it!

The media doesn't help either. I remember last year when they made that big deal with the Marlins for Reyes and Buehrle. Their media basically tagged them as 2014 World Series Champions then and there. Not long after that trade, Sportsnet started playing 1993 World Series games to lead into the season. It was embarrassing!

That's that for now. Felt good getting that off my chest. Lets hope that Montréal breaks ground on a new stadium and the Rays move there. Then I can really go off on the Jays for a reason! :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ The Blue Jays are on fire right now, looking unbeatable. Picking up Price and Troy was huge.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

PGVan said:


> Just throwing it out there that I hate the Toronto Blue Jays. Not saying they're not a good team. They should make the playoffs but won't win a series with little starting pitching beyond Price. Also, them winning would be great for baseball in Canada, which is a good thing north of the border.
> 
> I hope the Jays find a way to crash and burn because of some of the attitudes on their team (well, mainly Bautista), but mostly because they have the worst fans and media in baseball by a wide margin.
> 
> ...


I remember that 93 team. That offense was legit scary. Robbie Alomar, Joe Carter, Paul Molitor, not to mention John Olerud flirting with hitting 400 for a good part of the season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How nasty is Bumgarner? Two back-to-back complete games with at least 12K, just filthy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Josh Donaldson has to be the AL MVP, the guy is killing it. What a season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow this NL Cy Young race is getting good. Arrieta is on fire and Grienke has been amazing all season.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, the Detroit Tigers officially suck now. Toronto knocked them the **** out this weekend. They had a good 10 year run of being competitive, but it looks like they headed back to the dark days of the late 90's-early 2000's.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jake Arrieta is cruising, 8 straight wins........1.99 era, 204k, 19-6. Wow.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Wow this NL Cy Young race is getting good. Arrieta is on fire and Grienke has been amazing all season.


and if the Phillies room service didn't poison Degrom's burger he would still have a low 2 ERA.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

That first game between the jays and yanks was so draining. But glad to get the win. Game 2 about to start.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

With Texeira out and the Yankees starting to struggle, it's looking like the Royals will have to be my wagon to knock the Jays out of the playoffs. The arrogance of the bandwagon drives me bonkers more and more every day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both Cy Young races are getting heated......Price vs Keuchel and Greinke vs Arrieta.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wild Card games begin Oct. 6th? Can't wait.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

After the Yadier Molina homer, two historic collapses, a crippling Ponzi scheme, a Phillies World Series, a Yankees World Series, and the Jason Bay disaster, the Mets are FINALLY back in the postseason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This AL wild card race is getting good.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Yeah, this is an amazing day in baseball esp if you're watching the AL. For the Yankees, Rangers and Astros it all comes down to game 162. We'll get a much clearer picture this afternoon I guess. I can't believe this could end in a three-way tie...not probable but possible.

As a die-hard Astros fan since my dad started taking me to games when I was four years old, I'm excited but at the same time preparing for my hopes to be smashed to pieces today. Guys have got to play better baseball than they have in September. Sloppy baserunning, horrible defense, errors, three or four game stretches where we only scored a combined three or four runs, closers that blow games in the 8th and 9th innings. Hate to say it but we don't belong in the playoffs if we're gonna play like that. We're better than that, guys just have to show up and play.

Back in August, Vegas had the odds of the Astros entering the post-season at 90%, odds for the rangers were 10%. Just last week, Vegas had the Astros' odds at 10%, the Rangers at 90%.

Anyways my dad scored playoff tickets and world series tickets. That would be just...awesome. First we need to get to the post-season lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Today is huge. Who ever gets home field between the Yankees and Astros is going to win that wild card game.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Kershaw had a heck of a year for a guy that is going to finish 3rd in cy young.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Ikr.......he better show up in the post season though.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Astros looking good against the yanks. Keep it up. Altho keuchel is getting some breaks from the ump.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Goodbye Yankees opcorn.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I didn't see this thread the other day.

I'm soooo happy the stupid Yankees are gone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Arrieta for Cy Young? I think so. Every time he steps out there Cubs win.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Toronto down 0-2, didn't see that coming.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Mets screwed on dirty play. Utley started his slide when he was even with the bag. Didn't touch the bag or attempt too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Keuchel delivers again. These playoffs are crazy.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

NoHobbies said:


> Mets screwed on dirty play. Utley started his slide when he was even with the bag. Didn't touch the bag or attempt too.


That was dirty. Suspension was warranted. I dont see how anyone could defend that play. Obvious attemp to take out the 2nd baseman. Double play was not at risk either.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

He knew EXACTLY what he was doing, sliding in like that, lmfao.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

And I thought the neighborhood play was designed for plays like that.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Today is huge. Who ever gets home field between the Yankees and Astros is going to win that wild card game.


Why? Home field isn't that important. Pitching is, in a sport where the best teams only win 60% of the time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

caveman8 said:


> Why? Home field isn't that important. Pitching is, in a sport where the best teams only win 60% of the time.


True......Keuchel definitely proved me wrong. Good point.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

And on the first playoff day, all of the road teams won.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

mr hoang said:


> That was dirty. Suspension was warranted. I dont see how anyone could defend that play. Obvious attemp to take out the 2nd baseman. Double play was not at risk either.


Slides like that happen all the time. It's no different than Donaldson in Game 1 against Texas, it was just him catching a knee to the head rather than Odor going down. The suspension is ridiculous.

Enough on that though...

As a Canadian, I would like to apologize on behalf of Blue Jays "fans", even though I refuse to associate myself with them. They are bringing nothing but shame and embarrassment to baseball this post-season.

Before the playoffs started, the schedule came out with afternoon games for the Blue Jays, as well as some other teams. It happens every year, for obvious TV reasons. For some reason I cannot explain, Jays fans figure they are entitled to primetime slots on US TV over teams like the Dodgers, Mets, Cubs, Cardinals, Astros and Royals. Knowing that more US viewers will watch those games before theirs doesn't take away from the conspiracy theories that MLB wants to f*** over the Canadian team. Just because it's been 22 years since you last made the playoffs, doesn't mean you are entitled to the most convenient schedule. The Cardinals and Cubs play Game 4 in the afternoon tomorrow. I wonder why Jays fans think that is?

The next conspiracy theory is making them close the stadium roof. That's another MLB attempt to help make the Jays lose. The Astros had to do it too, but point that out to a Jays fan, and it's in one ear and out the other. The Skydome roof being closed is still MLB slapping the Jays in the face. Even with all that, going into the series, the Rangers had no chance. They don't have anyone good, their pitching sucks and the Jays are going to light them up for 10+ runs every game.

After Game 2, the team themselves cried like babies about the strike zone. Yeah it was bad, but mention that the Rangers had to deal with it too, and they were just as pissed off, it was still MLB sending the umpire to screw the Jays. To show I'm fair, I sympathize with being upset over the replay when Odor came off the bag. That said, with a sports officiating background, I understand rules and with the video review, although I am pretty sure Odor was out, the replay doesn't show his spikes completely off the bag. Had the umpire called Odor out and had Texas challenged, the inconclusive review would have kept Odor out and then Texas would have been upset. Tell that to a Jays fan, and they will laugh at you. Suggest that perhaps Hawkins shouldn't have allowed three straight hits, or that he get the next out after Odor scored the winning run, or get their own two runs in the bottom of the 14th to tie the game, and you're insulting their intelligence.

After Game 2, this came out...

https://www.change.org/p/royal-cana...-and-conspiracy-against-the-toronto-blue-jays

:serious:

So here we are now, the Jays returned the favour and are going home for Game 5. Good on the Jays in all honesty, though I think Gibbons created more issues than he needs with the whole Dickey-Price-Stroman saga that's in the middle of its story, but that's another topic straying from what I'm here venting about.

Reading commentary from "fans" tonight, Game 5 is already a guaranteed victory because the Rangers won't get a hit off Stroman, the Jays batters have Hamels all figured out and it's all despite the continuing MLB conspiracy with the afternoon start time and the fact that the roof will be closed..... just as it was in 1992 and 1993 when the Jays won the f***ing World Series!!! Jays "fans" already have the scapegoat labeled in case Texas wins.... but it won't happen. The "StroShow" is coming. The Rangers cannot win with Stroman starting, even though it already happened once in this series.

Last but not least, the whole "Canada's team" label drives my rage through the roof. I actually do get it. They're the only MLB team in Canada. I GET IT! I don't like it, but I get it. That said, I was an Expos fan. I did not follow them to Washington and I did not jump to the Jays. I stuck to being a baseball fan. I know fellow Canadians who are die-hard fans of the Mariners, Yankees, Red Sox, Mets, Cardinals, Dodgers, Tigers and even the Rays way up here in the north. (Hell, they might be my team if they move to Montreal!) Canada is a big country, not everyone loves the Jays and Raptors just because they are Canada's only teams in their leagues. Yet I've been called unpatriotic for not jumping on the Jays wagon over the last few months. How f***ing embarrassing is that!?

Sorry, not happening, especially not to a wagon whose "fans", for the most part, couldn't tell you who they traded to get David Price.

So for here and now, LETS GO RANGERS!!!

Vent over. :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm....the Cubs might actually make it to the World Series.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm....the Cubs might actually make it to the World Series.


That Schwarber kid can hit a ball. The one he hit against Pittsburgh still hasn't landed yet, nevermind the one he hit tonight!

Don't worry though, the Jays are already the World Series Champions so the billygoat isn't getting slayed this year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PGVan said:


> the Jays are already the World Series Champions


Idk, there is still a lot of games to be played. They have a good chance though.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk, there is still a lot of games to be played. They have a good chance though.


Clearly I was being sarcastic. :troll

Truth be told, I hope the Rangers win 25 to f***ing 0 tomorrow.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Go Astros!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its getting crazy in Toronto........I'm loving it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Would be typical of a toronto sports team to be kicked out on a play like that.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wish those idiots throwing things on the field would screw off. They're making our whole city look bad. You've always got those drunken morons who ruin it for everyone else. I get that we're excited but show some ****ing dignity.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen an inning like that.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

From an entertainment perspective.. one of the best games I've ever seen.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Exhibit A why I hate Toronto teams. Correct call, even their god almighty Greg Zaun on Sportsnet says so. Fans gotta rain s*** on the field and send moms holding babies in the lower bowl running for cover. You wouldn't even stop when Encarnacion, Buehrle and Stroman came out of the dugout begging you to stop... all over something the umpires got right, yet you think MLB is trying to screw the Canadian team!!! Good job Toronto! Good job!!

Totally pissed with the baseball gods tonight. Umps get something f***y right, Jays fans do what they did and they gotta have the Rangers lose it with that piss poor defence. BRUTAL!!!


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

This game is tough to watch as a Mets fan. Degrom putting them on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mets vs Cubs? I didn't see that coming.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Couldn't be happier that it comes down to the Mets and the Cubs. Even if the Mets lose, I'll be excited to see the Cubs have a chance to end that century old drought.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

If the Royals have the lead after 6 its game over. That bullpen is nasty.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Social media in Canada is quiet tonight! :clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Toronto looking good today.

Edit: Nevemind I spoke to soon.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Toronto looking good today.
> 
> Edit: Nevemind I spoke to soon.


You jinxed it man. Lol..
I couldnt watch the game but it was 2-0 last I heard. Then I get home and hear they lost. Thats crushing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mr hoang said:


> You jinxed it man. Lol..
> I couldnt watch the game but it was 2-0 last I heard. Then I get home and hear they lost. Thats crushing.


Yeah they were up 3-0 going into the 7th then they blew it. Price gave up 5 runs in the 7th.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah they were up 3-0 going into the 7th then they blew it. Price gave up 5 runs in the 7th.


I despise the Jays, but I feel for Price. He was rolling until Goins made that error. Gibbons is the donkey for losing Game 2. He should have had the bullpen up as soon as the second runner got on, then Price should have been lifted after the first run crossed the plate.

Credit to Yost too for starting Hosmer running on Morales' AB. That's a double play with the Jays out of the inning up 3-2 otherwise.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Yep.

Looks like Royals vs Mets in the World Series possibly? Talk about a good pitching matchup.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

As much as I'd like to say f*** yeah on the Royals, both series have seen the home team hold serve. As much as I hate the bandwagon, Rogers Centre will be loud and we all should remember the Pirates crowd getting to Cueto in 2013. Wrigley will also give the Cubs some energy. I'm on the 6-7 game wagon for both series'. I can see Toronto and Chicago getting 2 or 3 of their home games. 

I will say Toronto is in the most danger, simply because KC's bullpen is damn near unbeatable (except for Madson. Something isn't vibing with him), and the Jays just don't have one. Herrera though, I don't know why he's not a closer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to the Mets, they have a real chance to win it all. That starting pitching is nasty and Murphy is on fire.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, that's pretty impressive beating Kershaw, Grienke, Lester and Arrieta. 

I wasn't sure about when Matt Harvey was saying the Mets would be this year's Royals from last year, back when the season was starting. I guess he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I keep expecting the epic collapse, but they just keep winning. 

I've been reading through both the Mets and the Cubs Facebook pages, and I have to say, the Cubs have the happiest, most optimistic and respectful fans I've ever seen. Hard to believe this is the same fan base that ruined Steve Bartman's life.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Mets' young aces taking on the Jays' murderers-row of sluggers would be a hell of a World Series matchup. Toronto has a lot of work to do if that's going to come to be, though.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

anonymid said:


> The Mets' young aces taking on the Jays' murderers-row of sluggers would be a hell of a World Series matchup. Toronto has a lot of work to do if that's going to come to be, though.


True. It really went well for the Jays last time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

One word/name......Herrera.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Bautista just keeps coming through with home runs at the most intense times. Still, so incredibly nervous with KC coming up to bat. So many wasted runners for the Blue Jays today. :no


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Aggh.... I can deal with losing, but losing after stranding so many runners.... that just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If those of you in the U.S. hear an inordinate amount of noise coming from the North tonight and tomorrow, the most likely source is the entirety of Canada hopping off the Blue Jays' bandwagon.

Finally, I can stop having to see all this Facebook spam from fair-weather fans.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

:clap

:yay

FINALLY IT'S OVER! Finally we get to NOT hear all these baseball experts who had never watch the sport prior to the all-star break say that MLB and the umpires have a conspiracy to screw the Jays! FINALLY!!! 

The World Series is going to be a great series to watch. So happy the Jays, who can only score via the homerun, won't be there to ruin it with crybaby Bautista leading the way. Maybe had the Jays given two s***s about the last week of the regular season and not given up home field to KC, they might be there instead. 0-3 in KC and 2-1 in Toronto during the ALCS speaks for itself.

Yeah NYM are on fire, but KC is on a mission to avenge last year. They'll get it done with the best bullpen in baseball... except Madson. He gets tattooed in the 8th and it might haunt them. In the end, I say KC in 7 over the Mets.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm glad to see my Royals in the World Series for the second straight year. I was in the third grade the only time the Royals won the series (I still have my "I-70 Series" shirt and hat). But since I work at the Kansas City FOX affiliate... it's a lot more work for me!


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Something about a team that comes back from the dead that's dangerous, like KC did in game 4 against Houston. That and losing in game 7 last year and having that experience.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Aggh.... I can deal with losing, but losing after stranding so many runners.... that just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


I know what you mean. Im still choked about it man. Jays suck at small ball. Just didn't deserve to win. 
I honestly just wanted to break something after that game.
Anyways go Mets!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL ignorant Mets fans comparing Familia to Rivera. There will never be a dominant closer like Rivera ever again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, what a game.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

5-1/2 hours, 14 innings and several records broken, that was a great start to the series.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> LOL ignorant Mets fans comparing Familia to Rivera. There will never be a dominant closer like Rivera ever again.


Rivera never blew the 2001 world series or 2004 ALCS.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I envisioned the Dominican Dandies (Volquez and Cueto) pitching in the World Series years ago. Only it was for the Reds. Ohh well, I'm still cheering for them.

That was pretty sad about Edison's father.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

attaboy Johnny Beisbol !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like the Royals have this one. They have no weakness.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like the Royals have this one. They have no weakness.


While I tend to agree, they've merely held serve at home. They still have to go to New York for 2-3 games. KC wasn't a great road team all season but they're built to win at Kaufmann. I can see the Mets taking 2 of 3 at home and KC winning in Game 6. Hell, I wouldn't be shocked if the Mets took all 3 at home with KC winning in 7. At the same time, I also wouldn't be shocked to see KC winning it all Saturday night.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Ouch Murphy... LOL @ Mariano Familia. Oh wait, Jeurys.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this game is over now, good try Mets.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Now hopefully, ppl learned their lessons to comparing upcoming phenom to Rivera. Lidge, Gagne, Betances, Mejia, Familia, Francisco Rodriguez, etc, etc.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Familia faces 4 batters and induces 3 ground balls. Familia>>Rivera. By a mile.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Well that's a bummer. The Royals are clearly the better team though. Congrats to them. 

Rangers last year, and now (likely) the Mets this year. I hope the Jets don't make it to the Super Bowl lol.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

If the Rangers and Mets don't win it all in this era I might just give up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow Mets just wow.......smh.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Those mets....


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Lets go royals! 

woohoo!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Oh yeah I was watching a baseball game and one of the commentators said up next the Cleveland Indians and I thought he said up next the Cleveland Idiots. 

So I call them the Cleveland Idiots.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Familia induces 4 ground balls and 2 Ks. Might wanna use him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats Royals.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Good game, exciting 5 run score at the end by the royals.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Really proud of this Mets team for overachieving the way they did. Nobody really thought they'd make the playoffs, let alone the final round. Congrats to you Royals fans. That's a hell of a team.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Why would any manager want to go manage the Marlins under Jeffery Loria?


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

Mets season. failure?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The World Series parade pre-empted my newscast, but I got to drive my co-workers down there and back four times. I've never seen so many people in one area. My media pass was essentially useless. A lot of us walked to-and-from the TV station (1.5 miles each way).

What a great year (two years, really), though. It makes up for so many years of losing. I'm sure we'll be favored to win the division in 2016. But I would look for the Rangers or Astros to take the pennant.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Was just reading about Zack Greinke. I havent heard about his story before but apparantly he has social anxiety and depression problems. Its interesting to me. For the stage that he is on, I'm glad he was brave enough to share it with the people around him. Not many athletes would.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Glad to hear Estrada re-signed. Not expecting to re-sign Price. Too much money.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Sox got one of the best pitchers in the game, congrats. They paid a pretty penny for him.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Red Sox got one of the best pitchers in the game, congrats. They paid a pretty penny for him.


Really hate that Price went to a rival. 31 million for price is a bit much considering he hasn't done well in the post season. Goodluck with that Boston.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mr hoang said:


> Really hate that Price went to a rival. 31 million for price is a bit much considering he hasn't done well in the post season. Goodluck with that Boston.


I mean he will help them, possibly to the postseason next season. But they definitely overpaid.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> I mean he will help them, possibly to the postseason next season. But they definitely overpaid.


The problem is there is no salary cap in baseball. So I guess the 31 million doesnt mean that much to a team like Boston and their ownership. With that offense, and now Price they should be up there at the top of the division.
The Jays did the right thing not offering him a contract. I don't blame Price for wanting more money.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Diamondbacks up to their usual tricks. Offer a big time player a huge contract, but know that it's still not quite huge enough to actually sign him, so they can pacify the fans by showing them they "tried".


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Completely torn on the Grienke deal. Get him off the Dodgers? Great. Get a great pitcher? Great. But that scumbag.... F***.

Same way I felt about Carson Palmer coming to Arizona. What is it with my teams signing literally my most hated single player in their respective sports.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

It looks like Chapman is headed to the Dodgers for some prospects. It's sad to see him go (one of my favorite Reds of all time) and he sold tickets by himself but the Reds had to do it. He was a luxury on a team that has a lot of improvements it needs to make in the everyday lineup. Everyone but Votto is going I think. Full rebuild mode.

a Jansen/Chapman 8th/9th would be pretty nice for LA.


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Shawn81 said:


> Completely torn on the Grienke deal. Get him off the Dodgers? Great. Get a great pitcher? Great. But that scumbag.... F***.
> 
> Same way I felt about Carson Palmer coming to Arizona. What is it with my teams signing literally my most hated single player in their respective sports.


Grienke suffers from social anxiety.

http://www.truebluela.com/2013/2/15/3992668/zack-greinke-dodgers-social-anxiety-disorder


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

WhoDey85 said:


> It looks like Chapman is headed to the Dodgers for some prospects. It's sad to see him go (one of my favorite Reds of all time) and he sold tickets by himself but the Reds had to do it. He was a luxury on a team that has a lot of improvements it needs to make in the everyday lineup. Everyone but Votto is going I think. Full rebuild mode.
> 
> a Jansen/Chapman 8th/9th would be pretty nice for LA.


Things are getting fishy. Chapman's being investigated for domestic violence for choking his girlfriend and firing 8 gunshots in his garage. Don't see the dodgers trading for him, at least right now.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Fedorov91 said:


> Grienke suffers from social anxiety.
> 
> http://www.truebluela.com/2013/2/15/3992668/zack-greinke-dodgers-social-anxiety-disorder


Sorry to hear it. Wouldn't wish it on anyone. But he's still a headhunter douchebag. I'll accept him in more over time, I suppose, same as I have Carson Palmer, because it makes the team better, but I dislike him more than any other player in the majors.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Fedorov91 said:


> Things are getting fishy. Chapman's being investigated for domestic violence for choking his girlfriend and firing 8 gunshots in his garage. Don't see the dodgers trading for him, at least right now.


That's the first I heard about that. That's not good if true.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Giving up the top pick? Really? This might comeback to bite the D-backs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just when I thought the Cubs were a one hit wonder. Hell they might win it all next year.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh man it's sad to see the Toddfather go. He was a part of some of the great Reds moments the last several years. Winning the homerun derby in walkoff fashion during the all star game here in Cincinnati. I will never forget that moment with him and Teddy Kremer. Just a good dude. Nice ballplayer too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What did you guys think of the Ken Griffey Jr. election? It so should of been 100% but whatever.


----------

